# Mossy Pink to Shiny Red



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So I have spent the last few days trying to make my Dads old Monedo look nice again. Car has not been used in 3 years and was a little "sad"

I used the Megs MF System with my DA, as well as Poorboys SSR Range in places and finished it all off with a coat of Bouncers 22.

Sadly the front bumper was too far gone and would not polish up, so its going to go off for a respray !

Hope you like 

BEFORE PICS


















































































AFTER PICS ( FRONT BUMPER STILL NEEDS TO BE RESPRAYED )


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great turn around no doubt


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

looking much better, is the roof finished, looks a bit pink still in the pictures


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great turn around! Must have taken you ages


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

BandyQuill said:


> looking much better, is the roof finished, looks a bit pink still in the pictures


Yes, well spotted, I just realised that the pics I have loaded up are the ones taken before I had finished machining the roof !!!

Whoops !


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! That is an amazing turn around. What's the story behind it being parked up for so long?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice turn round again mark


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Stewerty said:


> Wow! That is an amazing turn around. What's the story behind it being parked up for so long?


The short version is that the front spring broke so my Dad got a new car ( a Honda Civic ) and he wrote the Honda off last week so now we are trying to get this old Mondeo back on the road !


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Smith does it again!!!

Excellent turnaround. I dare say this has been extremely rewarding for you, i know if i could get a car from the before to after pics i would be very pleased and a smug 

Fantastic work as per usual :thumb: Has to be the tidest aged mondeo on the road


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is proof that you can polish a turd!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Fantastic job Mark its been turned from Scrapyard Nail to full beauty again and it was well worth doing as you dont see many Mk 1 Mondeo Estates around anymore and you have well and truly saved this one so top marks :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

that is an amazing turn around! top skills :thumb: must be so rewarding!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Mark Smith does it again!!!
> 
> Excellent turnaround. I dare say this has been extremely rewarding for you, i know if i could get a car from the before to after pics i would be very pleased and a smug
> 
> Fantastic work as per usual :thumb: Has to be the tidest aged mondeo on the road


Thanks mate, thats really good of you to say that and I really appreciate it.

It has been very rewarding, just seeing the smile come back on my old Dads face was good enough, but I must admit that I am really chuffed with the car too.

Just need to get the bumper resprayed now and then it will be all done ( on the outside ). Tomorrow I start work on the interior, armed with my new George and my new Upholstery Drill Brushes ( if the postman brings them in time ! )


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, that's a brilliant before and after!

You'r dad must be over the moon. He looks like a cool dude. 8)

Once that bumpers done, it'll look superb.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great job, bet the old pirate was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks really tidy. Great bit (or lot as the case may be) of work.

Red always seems to reap the most rewards in terms of turnaround.....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sawyer said:


> Wow, that's a brilliant before and after!
> 
> You'r dad must be over the moon. *He looks like a cool dude*. 8)
> 
> Once that bumpers done, it'll look superb.


He is a PITA sometimes, but yeah, overall, he is a cool cookie ! LOL


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

alfajim said:


> great job, bet the old pirate was grinning from ear to ear.


Yeah, he is well happy which is good as he was really gutted when he killed his Honda.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely spot on transformation a credit to you mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, great job.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow is all a can say


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great transformation Mark:buffer: ,must admit I'm tempted by Megs Da system:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice one, how many hours spent mate?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice one, how many hours spent mate?


Not sure, I have worked on it for the last three days ( pretty full days too ) and my Dad helped alot with all the decontamination stages.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Great transformation Mark:buffer: ,must admit I'm tempted by Megs Da system:thumb:


Its a brilliant system mate. I did half the car with it. For the other half I used Poorboys SSR range just becuase I faniced a change !

But both methods were great and no difference can be seen between the two sides.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Gosh... it looks so much younger after the turnaround! Good job.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks to the results of this car I have the same now to do all over again for my Uncles old 1998 Fiat Punto next week !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. You must have doubled its value. In most mondeos of that vintage, all you need to do is fill the tank.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cracking results, a lot of hard graft but genuinely impressive results.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Speechless here for the first time, i love these detail's so more , more down to earth, you have placed years off her in appearance, really good work their Mark from yourself.

That's been a task and half, but you have done it, very well done from myself.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Great job, as always. 

Those 15 inch Escort Cossie style (Escort GTi) wheels? If so i may have a set of centre caps in my shed (if my mum hasn't thrown them out). If I can find then you can have them, I warn you It's been a while since I see them.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Paddy_R said:


> Great job, as always.
> 
> Those 15 inch Escort Cossie style (Escort GTi) wheels? If so i may have a set of centre caps in my shed (if my mum hasn't thrown them out). If I can find then you can have them, I warn you It's been a while since I see them.


Wow. Thanks mate, I really would appreciate that very much


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Another fantastic turnaround Mark, amazing how good it still is underneath all that crud...:thumb:

Good luck with the rest of the job, hope your old man is as pleased with the interior....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally outstanding...:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:! I bet your arms are aching :buffer:.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

You are a miracle worker, Brother! 
Well done!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Nice one :thumb:! I bet your arms are aching :buffer:.


oooh yes, I can still feel the vibrations from the DA in my hands as I type this too !!! :lol:


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

just shows you what can be turned around, thats amazing


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a fantastic turn around. Looks great now and be perfect once the bumper is sorted. 10/10.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Another great result by the red specialist 
Total transformation


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic Turnaround well done :thumb: (But you missed polishing the ratchet strap)


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround,and a nice looking mondeo looks rust free as well.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround Mark,your next problem is where to put everything that's inside. Seem to remember you were clearing out your shed a while back,l think we now know where you put everything!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That is an awesome turnaround, well done Mark, still love the old Mondeo's despite not having mine anymore.

Do you have a digital camera as those photos don't do your work justice?



Paddy_R said:


> Great job, as always.
> 
> Those 15 inch Escort Cossie style (Escort GTi) wheels? If so i may have a set of centre caps in my shed (if my mum hasn't thrown them out). If I can find then you can have them, I warn you It's been a while since I see them.


They're probably the 16" Mondeo version mate so might not fit if they're from the 15" Escort ones.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

That is a fantastic improvement!! I doth my cap to you sir.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Fantastic Mark, I'm sure your dad is over the moon and very proud of the car and of you.

How did you get on the with wing with the low readings?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

You deserve a medal for that mate:thumb:
Great work.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Fantastic turn around Mark. Bet your well chuffed with yourself


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

brilliant turn around Mark!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow nice turnaround mate looks good.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

neo8047 said:


> Fantastic Mark, I'm sure your dad is over the moon and very proud of the car and of you.
> 
> How did you get on the with wing with the low readings?


Thanks mate

It was ok in the end, for the low reading on the wing I just followed the great advice given to me and just machine polished it with SRP.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice turnaround in deed


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

This is amazing! One of the best turnarounds I've seen on here!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a great turnaround, well done.

Good Luck on the Interior!


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice result on a doomed car!! hope he will take better care of it now.

What´s with the strap on front bumper  LOL.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Kimb said:


> Nice result on a doomed car!! hope he will take better care of it now.
> 
> What´s with the strap on front bumper  LOL.


Strap on the front bumper is a temporary holding device ( if we take it off the bumper will hit the ground LOL ).

Clip that holds bumper on is shot and a repair we are planning to do soon


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top job as always :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Great job Mark!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

mark strickes again lol
great job fella and very impreesed with the after picks
i was looking very sorry for its self you must have been very pleased with the end results.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking turnaround Mark, love these kind of details :thumb:


----------



## Nika (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol, that is not the same car. looks good mate!


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

brilliant job!!!


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

hats off to you good sir


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mark, i love working on cars like this as you can stand back when done and see a massive difference.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

well worth the effort, bet you dads chuffed to bits.
well done


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Immense work, huge difference 

Please update when you do the front bumper work


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Immense work, huge difference
> 
> Please update when you do the front bumper work


Will do mate, the bumper is being painted this week and the roof is now finished too.

Then just got a few little jobs to do so it can start getting used again.

My old dad is really chuffed with it and cant wait to get using it again.

Thanks everyone fo the nice comments


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Incredible job Mark!

Looks better than new.

Like the front bumper security too! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

happmadison1978 said:


> Incredible job Mark!
> 
> Looks better than new.
> 
> *Like the front bumper security too!* :thumb:


:lol::lol: Cheers Mate


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Nah not having it 1 bit.
Thems 2 different cars ha ha.


Great work fella


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow amazing transformation...


----------



## indy (Mar 21, 2012)

cant see the pics! bandwidth exceeded!!!


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

indy said:


> cant see the pics! bandwidth exceeded!!!


same here


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't believe it's the same car! I would never thought possible and it's so rewarding for you to see the end results.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I can't believe it's the same car! I would never thought possible and it's so rewarding for you to see the end results.


Holy thread revival. This has been dormant for nearly seven years :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was just thinking the same

SB must be a tad bored :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just don’t make him member of the year. I recall that used to be a curse on here :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RandomlySet said:


> I was just thinking the same
> 
> SB must be a tad bored :lol:


How do you know that? :doublesho  actually the link to this thread came up on the random neglected motors thread. Otherwise I wouldn't have known the thread existed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Just don't make him member of the year. I recall that used to be a curse on here :lol:


Is that why he misteriously disappeared from this forum? :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is that why he misteriously disappeared from this forum? :lol:


Not one but two "members of the year" mysteriously disappeared after being crowned.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

What a turn around. Well done mate.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

What a transformation!


----------



## Polished Adam (Jan 9, 2019)

Glad you brought this up! What a transformation!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Concur that it was a great effort, although the car never seemed to get through another MOT, real shame! I have a huge soft spot for the MK1 Mondeo.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

we'll let it rest for another 7 years before SB revives it again :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Not one but two "members of the year" mysteriously disappeared after being crowned.


Found out🤔


----------

